
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (January 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
NYC-dev
REVERSE JOB SEARCH: I will pay to work at your company

Location: NYC

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: open for discussion

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, React

Email: jdaudier@gmail.com

I am a coding bootcamp graduate who is having a hard time finding my first dev
job.

PROBLEM:

Most internships want students who are in college (I'm not) and most junior
positions want people with at least 2 years of experience. I'm looking for my
first front-end development job.

ABOUT ME:

\- I changed careers from the medical field.

\- I graduated from a good coding bootcamp, so I know basic HTML, CSS, and JS.

\- I briefly helped a friend with a React / Redux app, so I know the
fundamentals of React.

Because I've had a hard time finding my first job, I was thinking about going
back to take more web development classes to build up my portfolio. The school
I was looking into is about $10K and it lasts 7 months.

So instead of that, I wanted to see if there are any companies out there that
I can pay who is willing to let me learn on the job. I know it's a rather
crazy idea, but you never know, right?

JOB REQUIREMENTS:

\- I want to be treated like any other dev in the company (work with PMs,
designers, other devs, and be assigned tasks).

\- I'm interested in front-end development particularly.

\- Since I have started learning React, I would prefer to work on a React app.

\- I would like to work with someone who is patient and is good at mentoring
beginners.

\- The company should be located in NYC ideally (but open to remote if you
think it can work).

\- The job should last full-time, 7 months at least (ideally).

\- Since I'm paying and the whole point is to learn on the job, I'd expect the
interview process to be more lenient.

PAYMENT / "TUITION":

\- Up to $10K

------
O4epegb
Location: Russia, St. Petersburg

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Warm country only :)

Technologies: Basically any Javascript, have solid experience with React,
Typescript, MobX, Redux, Node, Express, Jest, Webpack, PostCss, Css-in-Js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/)

Email: daniil.demidovich@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/O4epegb](https://github.com/O4epegb)

Converting business goals into robust and maintainable code.

Strong understanding of modern Javascript/Typescript, HTML, CSS. Love
practical UX design, smooth animations and performance.

3 years of frontend experience, but also have recent 8 month experience with
Node.js, mostly Express REST-like API gateway servers with SSR for react
applications. Willing to learn other backend languages.

Would like to work in a team with good remote culture, which focus on
deliverables and user satisfaction.

------
jayec
Location: Brisbane, Australia Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: not at this stage

Technologies: Front End - HTML/CSS, Javascript, Jquery, Vuejs, Node.js, Dojo,
ESRI API, Grunt, Sass, Bootstrap, Bulma, Photoshop, Invision, Webpack

Backend - PHP, Coldfusion, Laravel, Wordpress, MySQL, MSSQL, API Development,
PHPUnit

Résumé/CV: [https://claruscomputers.com.au/JayeClissold-
Resume.pdf](https://claruscomputers.com.au/JayeClissold-Resume.pdf)
[https://claruscomputers.com.au/JayeClissold-
CoverLetter.pdf](https://claruscomputers.com.au/JayeClissold-CoverLetter.pdf)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayeclissold/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jayeclissold/)

Email: jaye@claruscomputers.com.au

I'm a full stack developer with nine years experience and my long term
ambition is to be a CTO/CIO. I've worked with a pretty broad variety of
clients from small businesses to Government contracts. I'm looking open to
either remote work or a freelance contract at the moment, preferably with some
leadership responsibilities. I've taken on the role of lead developer on my
current contract and have really enjoyed mentoring other developers.

Feel free to add me on Linkedin or shoot me an email.

\- Jaye

------
lfowles
Location: Kansas, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Location dependent

Technologies: C++, Python, Linux, Git

Learning: Rust, Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: See link on my website [http://lfowles.org](http://lfowles.org)

Email: See website or use hn@lfowles.org

Looking for systems programming or other interesting software development
opportunities. Previously wrote software for x86 and ARM embedded Linux radio
testing equipment. Spent several months doing a deep dive into game
development with Unreal Engine 4[0]. I'm a quick learner and am willing to
pick up whatever tech is necessary for the position. A recent project
highlight from my Github: interpreting output from a Deskcycle to get cadence
data[1]. Even if I'm not what you're looking for and you just want to chat
about any of my projects, send me an email!

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-wNXs3g0Bw&list=PLqJcvcLs4C-RmUZ5BYSw0AR-
gUTkk2y0a)

[1]:
[https://github.com/lfowles/deskcycle](https://github.com/lfowles/deskcycle)

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (React.js, React Native, jQuery,
Backbone.js, Angular.js), LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Bower, Grunt,
Protractor/Selenium, PHP (CakePHP, CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs,
MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work; having users happy to
interact with something I've built is what keeps me motivated.

Recently, I've led a team to build a major government satellite project
(RADARSAT Constellation Mission), further developed an asset management system
and other tools for the movie industry, and am now attempting to build a real
estate/housing application more successful than my first from a couple years
back.

Looking for a great team focused on building a product (or products) users
love, with minimal red tape.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/n68ufzc8wxv937o/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/n68ufzc8wxv937o/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
id047
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Willing to consider

Willing to relocate: Depends on opportunity

Technologies: Python, Java, Android, C#, Perl, VBScript, Bash scripting,
Flask, Django, SQLAlchemy, JSF, Servlets, ASP.NET, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
Bootstrap, SQL, Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL, jQuery, JSON, REST, SVN, Git, Jira,
Docker, VMware, Glassfish, Tomcat, Apache and others

Résumé/CV: Available on request

LinkedIn: [https://ca.linkedin.com/in/inderjeet-
duggal-07915a50](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/inderjeet-duggal-07915a50)

Email: inderjeetd1[AT]gmail.com

MASc grad (Electrical Eng. - Linear Optimization Applications in Electricity
Marktes) who switched over to software after grad school. I'm currently the
lead developer helping build the network automation infrastructure for the
biggest Canadian Telco. Over the past year or so, I've really enjoyed working
with Python on several projects (network automation, full-stack web
development etc.) and I'd like to continue working with Python. Having said
that, I am pretty flexible and I'm open to considering whatever gets the job
done.

------
rootxnet
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, C#, Kotlin, Bash, AngularJS, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Cassandra, MongoDB, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Machine Learning

Résumé/CV: [http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-
Resume.pdf](http://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf)

Email: michal [AT] michallech.info

Website: [http://michallech.info](http://michallech.info)

==============================

I am Full Stack Developer with 8+ years of commercial experience. My selling
point is ability to prototype and execute rapidly due to extensive list of
technologies I know and industries I've worked in. I am open to consulting
opportunities as well as long-term projects or employment in the areas of
software architecture, tech leadership, backend, frontend development, data
analysis, machine learning. The ideal position would leverage my extensive
experience, software architecture knowledge, detail oriented approach and
ability to execute fast.

I prefer remote/semi remote opportunities but I am willing to relocate for
selected projects.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK - Liverpool, UK - Remote preferred, open to a small amount of
travel.

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

More information including direct links to my Resume/CV and all contact
information is on the front-page of my website:
[http://craigtp.co.uk/](http://craigtp.co.uk/)

------
GianIsAlive
Location: New York City

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Seattle, San Francisco, Portland, Austin

Technologies: React, Redux, Vue, Node.js, Elixir, Postgres, MongoDB
(additional skills in UX/UI design)

Resumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=16uAUu47PYiqoeJK_sGsvfkeqBw...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=16uAUu47PYiqoeJK_sGsvfkeqBwLHFmQe)

Email: gianthedesigner at gmail.com

------
harrygeez
Location: Malaysia Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web (JS, React, Webpack, CSS, Bootstrap, Bulma), Git, Perl, C,
Java, learning ML during my free time. Willing to learn anything new on the
job.

Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO2wrQgT2TU7_QDqlK](https://1drv.ms/b/s!ArJVYO71M4zO2wrQgT2TU7_QDqlK)
(testimonial upon request)

Website: [http://weijiangan.me](http://weijiangan.me)

Email: weijiangan@outlook.com

I'm currently traveling around Europe until February 7, and I'm happy to do a
face-to-face interview during that period if you happen to be in Europe too. I
interned at Configura and I'm currently writing an e-commerce PWA for a client
using Node, React, MySQL, HTTP/2, Socket.IO and ES2015+.

I have a strong attention to detail, and I like to focus on giving users a
good experience. If you are looking for someone to solve non-routine problems,
I'm your man.

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Jacksonville, FL Remote: yes (although willing to consider local
positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (SQL Server, MySQL, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp, etc (always
eager to pick up new programming languages or technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for part-time work if at all possible, but not unwilling to do
full-time again.

------
ne0free
Location: Mumbai, India Remote: Remote Only Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Nodejs[Graphql, REST apis and tooling], Golang(basic)[web apis,
tooling], python, DockerCE, Php Laravel, Mysql, MongoDb, elastic search, nginx
Résumé/CV: I am an independent developer. I am interested in develoing MVP
products. I like linux and like creating apps around it. Currently I am
fulltime working with Nodejs and learning golang during my free time. I mostly
create apis and tools and have some experience with ui development with
Angularjs1 and have knowledge of reactjs. My past expertise includes Laravel
app development, WordPress plugins, Magento 1,9 extension development. I am
mostly dependent on docs and even checkout Github for code examples. I charge
for milestones only. If you like know more please feel free to contact me
Email:pradeepchauhan91 attherate gmail dot com

------
weehlyn
Location: Russia Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, Android,iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsMnhBYjRMNTVoanM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B26CRCGN88NsMnhBYjRMNTVoanM/)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have 7+ years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 8 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked in USA as Web and Android developer (front and
back end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a
big passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very
skilled! Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear
from you back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

~~~
Lexandrit
Given that you're considering relocation as an option, I think you may well
find some interesting job opportunity at Relocate
([http://bit.ly/2rtVi4K](http://bit.ly/2rtVi4K)). Good luck with your job
search!

------
ionis_
Location: Israel, Europe time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
austinoverholt
Location: USA, Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Asp.Net C#, AngularJs, jQuery, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap,
SQL, AWS, Git, RESTful APIs

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/6jhrfzafjcgzb0m/A_Overholt_Resume....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6jhrfzafjcgzb0m/A_Overholt_Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: austinoverholt@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/austin-
overholt](https://linkedin.com/in/austin-overholt)

Github: [https://github.com/austinoverholt](https://github.com/austinoverholt)

\-----

I'm a full stack developer with experience building applications with .Net but
I am also familiar with the MEAN stack. I'm looking for any interesting
opportunities that you may have for me! Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or
email me.

------
rsmithio
Location: Edinburgh, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I am a full-stack web developer specialising in AngularJS and Python, with
over 6 years web development experience in total. As an example, I have
previously used AngularJS with Flask to work on an enterprise-scale
application for a very large public body in the UK, implementing complex
functionality over a period of 2 years.

I am very much into self-development and in my spare time I work on my own
mobile development projects. I also understand the need for professionalism
and great communication.

I am very adaptable and my wide range of experience also includes: Javascript,
Ruby, Typescript, Swift, Java, HTML, CSS, SASS, PHP, Shell languages, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, AngularJS, Django, Flask, Pyramid, Ruby on Rails, iOS, AWS,
Heroku, Salesforce.

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), React, React-Native,
Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow. Currently
learning Blockchain concepts and smart contracts with Solidity

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
samj1912
Location: India

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, Perl, C++, JS, Git, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Solr,
Qt/PyQt, Unit Testing, CI (Travis/Jenkins), Docker, Consul, SKlearn, Flask,
Django, TensorFlow, REST API Development, ReactJS

Resume: [https://goo.gl/wrK2Po](https://goo.gl/wrK2Po)

GitHub: [https://github.com/samj1912](https://github.com/samj1912)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sambhav-
kothari/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sambhav-kothari/)

I'm a full stack python developer with Java experience and I have worked on
various big data projects. Currently working as a software engineer in an open
source organisation. You can find all my code publicly available on my GH
profile.

------
resalisbury
Checker | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

modern and compliant background checks, focused on building a fairer future
for applicants. growing and profitable, an unusual combination for the Bay
Area :) great engineering centric culture. co-founded by engineers. 140+ ppl,
40+ eng. Forbes Next Billion Dollar Company:
[http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk](http://bit.ly/2q8T5Kk)

4+ years relevant work experience

\--

Engineering

[https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack](https://bit.ly/eng-full-stack)

[https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core](https://bit.ly/eng-backend-core)

[https://bit.ly/eng-manager](https://bit.ly/eng-manager)

\--

Product

[http://bit.ly/prod-manager-1](http://bit.ly/prod-manager-1)

------
neochaochaos
Location: Arizona

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, JavaScript/ES6, Python, C/C++, HTML5&CSS3, Matlab
React.js, Redux.js, jQuery, Bootstrap, Express.js, Node.js, JUnit, Mocha
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase, Git, npm, Babel, Webpack

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JBu6Mu3_Y8biggY41y-gk-
YFjw...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1JBu6Mu3_Y8biggY41y-gk-YFjwpKqCYV)
[http://www.caizhenchao.me](http://www.caizhenchao.me)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zhenchao-
cai/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zhenchao-cai/)

Email: zhenchao.cai@asu.edu

I am a Master student at Arizona State Univerity who will graduate this May.
Feel free to add me on Linkedin or email me.

------
snarasi5
Location: US Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes (Anywhere in US)
Technologies: Language(Java, Python, C#, Node.js), AWS, DevOps, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Ansible, Docker etc Resume:
[http://tiny.cc/sun_res](http://tiny.cc/sun_res) Portfolio:
[http://suniltheta.com](http://suniltheta.com) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sunilnarasimhamurthy](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sunilnarasimhamurthy)
Email: snarasi5@ncsu.edu or suniltheta@gmail.com

I am a new graduate in computer science looking for entry level oppportunity
in software. Before my Master's in Computer Science I have 2 years of industry
experience.

------
cascada
Location: SE Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Haskell, Elixir; /secondary/ Perl
6, Assembly, C, SQL, JavaScript, OCaml;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less, but pretty interested still in
the last 2.

My projects:
[https://gildedhonour.com/projects](https://gildedhonour.com/projects)

and the most recent one: 改善日本語 -
[https://kaizenjapanese.com](https://kaizenjapanese.com)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen: \- [[https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)] \- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org \-
[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
Rangi42
Location: New York City, NY

Remote: Willing to consider

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C, Python, Java, PHP, SQL, HTML/CSS, Javascript, Windows,
Linux, Git, GUI design, technical writing

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/remyoukaour/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/remyoukaour/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/roukaour/](https://github.com/roukaour/)

Email: remy.oukaour@gmail.com

I left Stony Brook University in 2017 with a Master's in Computer Science, and
am currently seeking a software development position. I'm open to contract,
part-time, or full-time opportunities. I care about writing code that's not
just correct, but documented for the developers' sake and designed for the
users' sake.

------
thomasfromcdnjs
Location: Australia

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Technologies: React, Redux, Node, Rails, Postgres, Mongo, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis](https://registry.jsonresume.org/thomasdavis)

Github: [https://github.com/thomasdavis](https://github.com/thomasdavis)

Email: thomasalwyndavis@gmail.com

Looking to explore any and all remote opportunities, they can be short or
long, working on legacy code or building new prototypes. Shoot me an email!

I'm confident I could work proficiently on any project with a Javascript
codebase. (frontend - backend)

Happy to work on dev opsy projects. Experience with AWS, Heroku and Docker.

No experience with the purer functional languages but have dabbled in the C
family, Java, Python, VB Script et

------
dustanbower
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
wlx

        Location: USA (various; currently Dallas, TX)
    
        Remote: Yes primarily
    
        Willing to relocate: It's a possibility
    
        Technologies: linux/unix, C/C++, python, node.js, es6, html/css, git, react, redux, graphql, 
                       oath, REST, saltstack, postfix, bind, and others
    
        Résumé/CV: http://will.systems/linkedin1801
    
        Email: will [at] will.systems
    

20 years linux/unix sysadmin, systems programming, architecture, devops/sre.
Last 2 years focused on node.js, es6, react, redux, etc. My drive is to make
results possible that weren't possible before, and to make things well-
designed, beautiful, simple, secure, automated.

------
m0nhawk
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA, Canada, Europe.

Technologies: _Programming Languages_ : Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram
Mathematica; OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; _data_ : MySQL, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch-LogStash-Kibana, InfluxDB; _etc_ : Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES,
S3...) stack, ETL, data analysis, data science, data visualization, data
manipulation (Python pandas, R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/hYu3qwCVqy7ipkg](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/hYu3qwCVqy7ipkg)

Email: me@andrewpro.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/)

------
nicoaratalpes
Location: Bucharest, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: iOS Swift for three years , React Native for one year. For back-
end: ruby on rails, asp mvc c# for four years.

Experience: 3 years as a mobile developer. I have build 3 big iOS apps for
clients in the past two years. I have had my own startup which did some big
data analysis, I have been part of Toptal network of highly selected
developers. I am a full stack developer.

Resume: [http://linkedin.com/in/nicoara-
talpes](http://linkedin.com/in/nicoara-talpes) , here are portfolio images
Homepage: [http://nicoaratalpes.ro](http://nicoaratalpes.ro) (with blog)

Email: nicoara@nicoaratalpes.ro

Portfolio: on my linkedin

------
Teichopsia
Location: Panama City, Panama.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes. Preferably Europe. Visa not needed.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Python. Tough, maybe I shouldn't include
Python and Javascript (Junior tough, maybe).

Resume: Available upon request.

Portofolio: [https://www.talescript.com](https://www.talescript.com)

github:
[https://github.com/talescript/talescript](https://github.com/talescript/talescript)

Email: anthomelanous (at->) hotmail com

Self taught programmer, Psychology Graduate; trying hard to break into the
programming world. What I lack in experience I make up with a - semi stoic -
enthusiasm. Besides English, I also speak Spanish and conversational German.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
chrispecoraro
Location: Europe (American living abroad)

Remote: Yes (with three years experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Fullstack LAMP/LEMP (Laravel 5.x, Symfony 2.x, PHP 7.x, MySQL,
JS, etc.)

Resume: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have been building web
applications since 1999. The majority of my career has been full-stack web
application development in both the United States and also Europe.

I am the author of Mastering Laravel (Packt) and other peer-reviewed
publications, an invited speaker at LaravelDay, phpDay, and PHP UK.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. I am currently learning JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work. While I'm a generalist into
both front and backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most
interested in DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim,
tmux, git, ssh, etc. I also have some DevOps experience. Responsive with
excellent soft skills, and I'm easily in the 99th percentile of English
fluency and written communication. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
mei10
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes (Preferred)

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Spring, RESTful services, Database (SQLite,
MySQL), UI/UX (Bootstrap, jQuery, CSS, JSP), ORM (ORMLite, Hibernate), Junit,
Cucumber, Jmeter, JSON, Maven, Ant, Gradle, Jenkins, Tomcat, Eclipse, Git
(GitHub), Android, Jasonette (iOS & Android), Adobe Creative Suite
(Illustrator, Photoshop, Lightroom, Flash, Dreamweaver, After Effects),
Autodesk 3D Max, Auto CAD

Looking for Java/JEE, Android Developer roles.

Résumé/CV - [https://goo.gl/4Rh6ZY](https://goo.gl/4Rh6ZY) and may reach out
to me at qimeitan5 at gmail dot com.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

------
na--
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria (EU, UTC+2)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies and skills: Go, Linux, DevOps, Rust (currently learning), Bash,
JavaScript, PHP, Data Wrangling and others (see CV timeline)

Résumé/CV: [https://cv.andreev.sh/](https://cv.andreev.sh/) (print to PDF for
a concise normal-looking CV)

Email: n@andreev.sh

Highly skilled generalist developer with more than 12 years of diverse work
experience. Interested in security, DevOps, and data wrangling. Currently
striving to master Rust and machine learning with Python. Seeking professional
opportunities, especially to work on intriguing open source projects.

------
segakoff
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (priority - USA)

Technologies: Java, Selenium Webdriver, Selenide, TestNg, Cucumber, Ruby,
Maven, Jenkins, SQL, XPath, CSS, XML, IIS, Fidler, Git

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Jkh649](https://goo.gl/Jkh649)

Email: sskmbox [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm looking for QA Automation engineer position. I have 5 years experience of
testing Web and mobile applications combining both automated and manual
activities. Now I’m fully responsible for maintenance automated tests for web-
based application in my company. Feel free to contact me. Thank you for your
time and consideration.

------
euphetar
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Docker, Ansible, SQL, Git, Javascript,
VueJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/obqgmsyjsd5mdpc/resume_photo.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/obqgmsyjsd5mdpc/resume_photo.pdf?dl=0)

Email: b.tseytlin@lambda-it.ru

\-----

I am Python Developer with experience of bringing a project from nothing to
production. I am self motivated and self organized, with minimal supervision
required to contribute. I am looking for a remote position where I could grow
as an engineer, preferably in a team of great people.

------
haidrali
SEEKING WORK

I am full-stack developer, have experience on front-end, backend and devops.
Looking for work. I have been building SaaS products ( resume has links to all
products ).

Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Java, Ruby, Python, Ruby on Rails,
Laravel, Scrapy, AngularJS, VueJS, Android, Scrapy, SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL),
NoSQL (Redis, Memcached, DynamoDB), JavaScript, HTML, CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-)
content/uploads/2017/08/haider-resume.pdf

Email: alihaider907 AT gmail.com

------
xoma
Location: Odessa, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby (Rails, Merb, Grape), SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL
(Redis, Memcached), JavaScript, HTML, CSS, GIT

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko](https://www.linkedin.com/in/homenko)

Email: xoma.serg@gmail.com

Hello, I'm a Senior Software Engineer. I work as web applications developer
more than 10 years.

My achievements in the CrowdFlower:

\- Build API and back-end components with Grape, Rails and Merb.

\- Responsible for the migration from a monolithic application to
microservices.

\- Reduced system complexity, performance improvement and code refactoring.

\- Team leading and code reviews.

------
Abdur91
Location: Lahore,Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies:
angular,angularJs,nodeJs,html,css,js,jquery,bootstrap,python,django/Flask,monogo
and other related technologies.

I am full stack web developer having 4 years of experience in developing web
applications.I have experience both in front-end and backend technologies as
well as i have dev ops experience in digital ocean,microsoft azure etc

Résumé/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tzdxe1stfbbjw7f/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tzdxe1stfbbjw7f/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

------
MHM5000
Location: Hamedan, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL, Ubuntu, jQuery,
Apache2, Wordpress, Joomla, Perstashop, vBulletin, IPBoard, Twitter Bootstrap,
Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit, Browser Extension, Adobe CC (Photoshop,
Illustrator, After Effects, etc.)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Motion Graphic, Managerial
positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

------
ozonep
Location: St. Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, HTML/CSS, React.js, Node.js, Express.js, PostgreSQL,
Git, Photoshop, Google Firestore/Firebase

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/kgY1HE](https://goo.gl/kgY1HE)

Email: ivanvmalkov@gmail.com

Looking for "Junior Frontend" position. _Ready for unpaid internship, email
me!_

Recently I finished 3-month long coding bootcamp in Berlin (8 hours/day 5
days/week) and want to develop my skills further and create astonishing web
applications, adding value to the company I will work for.

Fluent in English.

Very passionate :)

------
snarasim5
Location: Sydney / Melbourne

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: System Design & Architecture, Natural Language Processing,
Java/JEE, Development Management, Scrum, Full Stack Development.

Software professional with 12 years of experience in application design &
development, technology consulting and leading software development for
various fortune 100 & top tier companies.

Looking for Development Lead / Senior Developer / Sr. Consultant roles.

Resume - [https://goo.gl/gtJuw8](https://goo.gl/gtJuw8)

Email - snarasim5 at gmail dot com.

------
mazb

      Location: NYC/Philadelphia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, willing to relocate to nyc, maryland, virginia, DC
      Technologies: Full stack Javascript, React, Redux, Polymer, Express, Node, HTML/CSS, PostrgreSQL, Heroku, Websockets, (currently studying Solidity)
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZIbT5YJV7jhZz9P3F-izMeaPNO0twMwH/view?usp=sharing
      Website: http://www.mazbuttar.com/
      Email: maz.buttar@gmail.com

------
HashHishBang
Location: Utah, USA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java 7 and 8, Linux/Unix, JUnit, Selenium, GIT, SASS Testing,
Python, Oracle DB, MySQL, AppDynamics APM, AWS, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=142dDVcNFVwqvSYmHTk1_vZUFxc...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=142dDVcNFVwqvSYmHTk1_vZUFxcJVVjtl)

Email: spayeur207 [at] gmail.com

\-----

QAA/SET with experience in Performance Engineeering. Currently leading a small
performance team and I am comfortable with interacting with both customers and
other engineering teams.

------
laurosn
Location: Brasilia, Brazil Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes (Anywhere in
Canada or Europe) Technologies: Puppet, Docker,Rancher, Jenkins, Linux, Bash,
Python, Java, Jboss, ELK, Git,SVN, Apache, Nginx, Haproxy, Chatops, Django,
KVM, VMware Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/l8k5c9aqsksxjb0/lauro_resume_2018....](https://www.dropbox.com/s/l8k5c9aqsksxjb0/lauro_resume_2018.pdf?dl=0)
Email: laurosn@gmail.com

------
lolatlogan
Location: San Antonio, Tx

Remote:

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: SAS, R, Python, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://goodpoint.io/p/Ey3J-6CR7](https://goodpoint.io/p/Ey3J-6CR7)

Email: loganmathewjung@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/loganjung/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/loganjung/)

Recently graduated with Masters in Data Analytics, looking for an entry level
analyst role or data scientist role to apply the skills I've developed through
the masters program.

------
bschwartz92
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, React, HTML, CSS3, SQL, PostgreSQL,
RESTful API, RSpec, Minitest, Capybara, Mocha, Chai

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1El68c8MUM_ajsAFJ8IfqUpcN9xQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1El68c8MUM_ajsAFJ8IfqUpcN9xQjPkdt/view?usp=sharing)

Email: bschwartz92@gmail.com

I am a software developer with 1+ years of experience looking for a full-time
role. I have experience working with production apps in Rails and React.

------
hireme01

      Location: Nomad
      Remote: Yes
      Willing-to-work: GMT-6 to GMT+6 (+weekends)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (discuss)
      Tech1: Python, Django, Flask, asyncio, Jinja2, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB/Redis, Nim
      Tech2: JavaScript, JQuery, Git, Bootstrap, HTML, CSS, Docker/LXC
      Tech3: WordPress, PHP
      Interested Positions: Web/Backend Development, Technical Writing/Content, Tech Support
      Email: hireme01@boun.cr
    

Will respond to all enquiries.

------
tonym9428

      Location: Bay Area
    
      Remote: Open
    
      Willing to relocate: Open
    
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/
    
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com 
    

I'm an applied statistician and data scientist with extensive experience with
machine learning and time series analysis. Looking for analyst, data science,
or statistician roles.

------
nandadeepd
Location: Portland, OR Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: C++,
C, Java, Python; Frameworks: Git; OS: Win, Linux Profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nandadeepd/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nandadeepd/)
Email: aditya.nandadeep@gmail.com

Graduate student looking for internships in Machine learning, Data science, AI
starting Summer 2018

------
hypertexthero
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Graphic design, illustration, HTML & CSS (hand-coding and
frameworks), some JS, Python & Django, PHP & WordPress, some SQL, Unix, macOS,
Git, Hugo static site generator, etc. Ability to learn new tech quickly.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)

Email: simon@simongriffee.com

------
Androsynth
Location: San Jose, CA (all south bay)

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: general backend/full-stack dev: all popular scripting languages,
lamp stack, JVM

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/yasxbfng](https://tinyurl.com/yasxbfng)

Email: z.tester.account at gmail

I have not worked as a dev for a year due to personal reasons (not bad
reasons). I am a solid and experienced dev and I am looking to get back into
the industry.

------
desaiguddu
Location: India | San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: NodeJS, Ruby, Swift, macOS, Android, MongoDB, Postgresql, React
Native, Laravel, Javascript, Vue, PHP. We are a full stack agency of 9 people.

Resume: [http://mobilefirsthq.com](http://mobilefirsthq.com)

Github: [http://github.com/mobilefirstinc](http://github.com/mobilefirstinc)

Email: amy@mobilefirsthq.com

------
philth_
Location: NY, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack Web Developer w/ knowledge in HTML, CSS, JS, PHP,
Ruby, Ruby on Rails, WordPress, WooCommerce, Tumblr, Shopify. Great with
E-Commerce (WordPress WooCommerce & Shopify. See site below for complete
skillset, examples of my work, and testimonials.

Résumé/CV: [http://emersoncode.com](http://emersoncode.com)

Email: p@emersoncode.com

------
earlyriser
Location: Quebec, Canada (EST)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Preference: Front-End Engineer, Full Stack Developer

Technologies:

* Javascript, Angular, React, Knockout, Vue, jQuery, D3, Highcharts.

* Python, Django

* Php, CodeIgniter.

* Ruby, Rails.

* CSS3, Sass, Less, Bootstrap, UX.

* Gulp, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

* AWS, Firebase

* MySQL, Postgres, MongoDB.

* JIRA, Agile.

CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1uz1cc1dkp9kaz/CV%20Roberto%20Mar...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/s1uz1cc1dkp9kaz/CV%20Roberto%20Martinez%202017.pdf?dl=0)

Email: romama at gmail dot com

------
rahu_
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Java, Unit testing, Database, RxJava, Proguard, Kotlin,
MVC/MVP/MVVM, Espresso, Gradle

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P6mDATtFIK-E2n507LcXQaS1H42...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1P6mDATtFIK-E2n507LcXQaS1H42pW5o7/view)

Email: rahul.janagouda@gmail.com

------
aburan28
Location: Mountain View, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Docker,Docker Security,Kubernetes, Linux, Mesos, Marathon,
Python, InfoSec

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3OOJRQh6qgoLTlPLTc3a3ZzLUJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3OOJRQh6qgoLTlPLTc3a3ZzLUJuc0VROTNKekprSWlCM1NV/view?usp=sharing)

Email: a.buran28[\@\\]gmail.com

------
ugookoro_
Location: Lagos, Nigeria.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: C#, ASP.NET MVC, ASP.NET WEB API, Javascript(AngularJS, ES6,
jQuery), Ionic Framework

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/14GPB8GauPurODQ-
eWZ7EucDzoNG...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/14GPB8GauPurODQ-
eWZ7EucDzoNGtmx8C/view?usp=sharing)

Email: okorougoc@gmail.com

------
thdn
Location: La Paz, Bolivia

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA, Germany) need visa sponsorship

Technologies: C#, Go, C, C++, Python, Java, Linux, shell/bash, AWS, Oracle,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite, SQL, PL/SQL, ETL, Data Analysis & Modeling.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Tt43CH](https://goo.gl/Tt43CH)

Email: ZGFuaWVscmJAbGl2ZS5jb20=

10+ years experience in development.

------
canadiancreed
Location: Greater Toronto Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Looking for some contract work, using back end tech such as
Java. Scala, Python, DB. Some or all would be of interest to work with.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/)

Email: creedis at gmail dot com

------
wliddy
Location: Dayton, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C#, Unity, Python, Ruby, Android Studio, Swift, Java,
OpenCV, SQL, Signal Processing

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sevP_asYNOi_xMhxYcTPkAw6s3k...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sevP_asYNOi_xMhxYcTPkAw6s3k7TVsq)

Github: github.com/WJLIDDY

Email: wj.liddy |at| gmail.com

------
ioddly
Location: Houston, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Full stack web developer working with Python & Flask or Django,
JavaScript + TypeScript + React, along with a smattering of Go and node.js.

Resume/CV: [https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io)

Email: phil@upvalue.io

Looking for contract or remote part-time/full-time roles.

------
codesternews
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Android, React, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1as4xfp6FlOLJxk_zqjyptXzOWQQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1as4xfp6FlOLJxk_zqjyptXzOWQQVefiW/view?usp=sharing)

Email: mail.sahilwasan at gmail dot com

------
kodminiko
Location: USA, San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Go, JavaScript, PostgreSQL, Docker, Nomad

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ikav9eznj8ubtoe/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ikav9eznj8ubtoe/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: kodminiko@gmail.com

------
alexanderch
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area

Location: San Francisco, CA / SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data science, Machine Learning, Deep Learning, Data analytics -
Python, SQL, R, C++, Tensorflow, Data Viz, the works

Resume / CV: linkedin (dot) com/in/hughesac

Github: github (dot) com/alexandercameronh

Email: alexandercameronh (at) gmail (dot) com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere (I'm in India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
dimonomid
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, as a contractor

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
Python, SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and experienced
in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and many others.
Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel for 16- and
32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js. Learning internals of the Linux Kernel, since this is something
I'm truly excited about.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- Here's why I love Go:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/i_love_go](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/i_love_go)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

------
andronov4
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Acyncio, Aiohttp, Tornado, Selenium, Reactjs, JS, SQL, Elastic,
GRAPHQL, Postgresql, Jenkins, CI, Git, Linux, Mongodb, NATS, Websocket, NPM,
Nginx, Webpack and etc. I work as full-stack developer more than 6 years.

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: andron.andr (at) gmail.com

------
um304
Location: Islamabad

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6, ReactJS, Angular, Redux, RxJS

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QVCjSWOyh25eRmk7gWKtmi4Wc7...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QVCjSWOyh25eRmk7gWKtmi4Wc7mjFIHQ)

Email: umar.mughal2@gmail.com

------
juliangruber

      Location: Munich, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, Node.js, React, Go, Electron, AWS, LevelDB, HTML, CSS
      Résumé/CV: http://juliangruber.com/
      Email: mail@juliangruber.com

------
sharmanaetor

      Location: San Jose, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, PHP, Java, Spring, JHipster
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/Td5iFg
      Email: sharmagauravanil [at] gmail [dot] com

------
drastic_plastic
Location: Fremont Remote: No Wiling to relocate: Looking to move Technologies:
TypeScript/JavaScript, C/C++, React, Bash, Git, HTML, CSS Resume:
maxwellburson.com/maxwell_burson_resume.pdf Email: maxwellburson at gmail.com

~~~
drastic_plastic
woops

Location: Fremont

Remote: No

Wiling to relocate: Looking to move

Technologies: TypeScript/JavaScript, C/C++, React, Bash, Git, HTML, CSS

Resume: maxwellburson.com/maxwell_burson_resume.pdf

Email: maxwellburson at gmail.com

------
mistachkin
Location: Manhattan, NYC.

Contracts: No, full-time W2 only.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Maybe.

Technologies: C/C++, C#, SQLite (team member), Tcl/Tk (maintainer), Win32,
POSIX, mostly anything else.

Résumé/CV: Link and/or document available by request.

Email: joe [at] [put_my_user_name_here] [dot] com

------
dustingetz
remote or Philadelphia - dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

Work history, screenshots: [http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/)

Dustin and Karl are full-stack, React.js experts. We can handle anything–the
crazier, the better.

We made [http://hyperfiddle.net/](http://hyperfiddle.net/) — a Datomic IDE,
extensible in Clojure

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

------
asalkey
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: LAMP/HTML/CSS/JavaScript mainly but I have played around with
other stuff and I open to taking a junior position in another stack

Resume: andrea.codes

Email: andreasalkey@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

